# Seleccionar número de dos dígitos sobre display



## bellido90 (Dic 23, 2008)

lo que necesito es poder seleccionar un determinao nº de 0 a 99 sobre dos displays introduciend l nº binario sobre un microinterrumptor. mi problema es que hago mal la conexión de los dos decodificadores xk x ej selecciono el 99 pero como si fueran ambos 9 independienes y lo tendría q hacer al introducir la combinación (01100011),, les agradecería mucho su ayuda


----------



## mabauti (Dic 23, 2008)

pruebalos de esta forma :


----------



## bellido90 (Dic 23, 2008)

muchas gracias, si necesito un nº de dos digitos, mi gran duda ahora es como conectar ambos decodificadores (4511 x ej) d tal forma que al introducir el dato binario (01100011) n el microinterruptor me aparezca el nº 99 n ls displays. gracias d nuevo spro su ayuda


----------



## mabauti (Dic 23, 2008)

no te entendi bien al principio. Lo que tu necesitas es un convertidor de binario a decimal, el IC que te puede servir es el 74185; descagate la hoja de datos primero. Lo puedes conseguir en http://www.elexp.com/ics_7400.htm


----------



## bellido90 (Dic 23, 2008)

ok gracias de nuevo, ya he consultado las caracteristicas y voy entndiend lo q tngo k realizr, xro si me explicara cm se realiza l circuito se lo agradeceria mucho, gracias x todo un saludo


----------



## bellido90 (Dic 26, 2008)

aun no he conseguido implementar el circuito, ayudenme en lo k puedan xfavr


----------



## mabauti (Dic 26, 2008)

en la hoja de datos viene como conectar los IC 74185. Conecta los IC 74185 de esta forma


----------



## bellido90 (Dic 27, 2008)

entonces, tendria k utilizar tres IC 74185¿? mi otra duda es que hay 10 salidas BCD y cada display tiene 7 patillas y necesito 2, por tanto necetaria 14 salidas.... Muchas gracias y lo siento x tanto preguntar


----------



## bellido90 (Dic 27, 2008)

las 10 entradas bcd como se conectarian a los dos 7447?¿ gracias


----------



## mabauti (Dic 27, 2008)

> entonces, tendria k utilizar tres IC 74185¿? mi otra duda es que hay 10 salidas BCD y cada display tiene 7 patillas y necesito 2, por tanto necetaria 14 salidas.... Muchas gracias y lo siento x tanto preguntar



No te disculpes por preguntar (en tanto se de manera adecuada)

Conecta de 4 en cuatro.

si vas a utilizar displays de anodo comun : las 4 primeras señales (LSD) los conectas a un 7447 y de ahi al display, las segundas 4 las conectas a otro 7447 y de ahi al display , tal y como te lo muestra la figura que te mande; el MSD obvio que no lo usas.


----------



## bellido90 (Ene 12, 2009)

ola de nuevo, tuve k aplazar este proyecto, y ahora lo prosigo. el IC7485 ya no se encuentra en el mercado, por tanto todo lo anterior no puedo realizarlo. agradeceria mucho de nuevo su ayuda para cnseguir de otra forma la seleccion del nº 99 sobre displays. muchs gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2009)

bellido90 dijo:
			
		

> ......ahora lo prosigo. el *IC7485* ya no se encuentra en el mercado, .......


¿ Que tal si buscas *74185* ?

http://eed.hutech.edu.vn/Datasheet/dm74185a.pdf


----------



## bellido90 (Ene 13, 2009)

me confundi, lo siento, queria decir el 74185, busque por todos lados pero ya no lo venden. gracias por su atensión espero su ayuda


----------



## mabauti (Ene 13, 2009)

en ese caso, lo mas "sencillo" es utilizar un microcontrolador : lees la entrada, das la salida. Necesitaras de un programador de microconttoladores  y del software para programarlo , aparte del micro claro (recomiendo un pic16f628a)

si aun quieres comprarlo, aca en Mexico agelectronica.com envian a cualquier parte (previo pago) andan en US$3.3 c/u


----------



## luzfsaa (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola alguien me puede decir como conecto la salida del ADC0804 al 74185 y despues al 7447
GRACIAS


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola luzfsaa

En este enlace puedes encontrar las hojas de datos de los circuitos LM35, ADC0804, 7447 0 48.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

En las hojas de datos del ADC0804 vienen circuitos los cuales puedes ir desarrollando según sean las características del circuito final que estás armando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

